# disconnect spacing



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Not really. As long as you can operate the handle and get the door open at least 90 degrees, there's really no minimum spacing. Just don't screw the next guy. When a failed disconnect is replaced, the next one might be a smidge bigger.


----------



## codeone (Sep 15, 2008)

GEORGE D said:


> Is there a minimum distance between disconnect banks, like for example a 10 unit strip mall? This may be a dumb question but ive never encountered this situation.


Not a dumb question. Need more info. Such as what kind of fire seperation between units. NEC by itself usually does not control this issue. Also what do you mean by Disconnect Banks?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

codeone said:


> Not a dumb question. Need more info. Such as what kind of fire seperation between units. NEC by itself usually does not control this issue. Also what do you mean by Disconnect Banks?


Maybe we're answering different questions. I'm picturing the need to mount 10 disconnects on limited wall space.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Because you cant have more than 6 grouped together, how close can the next group be?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

GEORGE D said:


> Because you cant have more than 6 grouped together, how close can the next group be?


Nonsense. You can have a hundred grouped together. If you have more than 6, however, you need a main disconnect ahead of them. 

If the building has more than one service, you can have 6 in one place, and 6 on the next "building" down. The building code officials have often considered the same building to be more than one building when there's a fire separation (like a block wall) between sections of it.


----------



## codeone (Sep 15, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Maybe we're answering different questions. I'm picturing the need to mount 10 disconnects on limited wall space.


 Not necessarily , I think we were going at it from different directions.
In his next post he was talking about the six motions of the hand. Which he would not be allowed to do more than one set without fire walls. You addressesd this in your next post. I dont think he has the knowledge about building codes that effect this type of situation.


----------

